# Is The Leaked ICS Non Rooted Worth It?



## 440hi04 (Nov 19, 2011)

SO I have contacted Samsung and AT&T plenty of times over the last few weeks about ICS. They tell me basically that they plan to release it in the following months. Who knows how long that will be. So I am strongly Considering updating my phone with the non rooted leaked version. I want the Premium Suite when it comes out though. My question is...Do you think it will be worth it to go to ICS now with hopes I could still get that version of it? Or do you think if I want the OTA version I should just hold off??? Please give me some positive feedback! Thank You!


----------



## ScooterG (Jan 1, 2012)

No.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

